# Male sterilisation op



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi All
My friend had her boy done today and wanted some advice, they have been told for him to wear his head collar for a week but struggling already, I have been advised to put Honey in a baby vest once she has her op is this a good idea? they also have a female cockapoo and they keep playing and fighting together, its impossible to stop them, any tips or advice?
Thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

A babby vest will mean you dont need to cone which will make like alot easier. As it can be a real pain gitting off things not to mention all the times they bash into your legs with it


. tell your friend the can try putting kids pants on their boy some of the members here did that with their boys. you may need to cut them for his tale etc.

I take it the play fighting is conserning them because of his stitches and the cone. 
let them play but if it gets too much seperate them. take them out seperetly for a walk/run.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp wanted to play with Rascal after his op. By day 2 he was bouncing around like normal. We ended up getting a bigger cone as he could reach his stitches, then a spray , instead of the cone ( smell supposed to deter but it didn't ! )
I didn't take him for a walk as recommend for a week and whenever the play got too much I seperated them.
I also ended up sleeping downstairs for 3 nights to keep an eye on him. Thankfully all went well and healed up nicely.


----------

